# The Marlin at Taino Beach



## westrougers (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello,

My daughter and boyfriend are planning to go on vacation in middle of December. They came across the Marlin at Taino beach but there were no reviews on tug available. Has anyone been there? Is it a good place for 22 year olds?

Mike


----------



## memereDoris (Nov 7, 2010)

The Marlin is the newest building.  It is by far the nicest.  The pool at Taino is great.  We brought my 24 yr old daughter and her boyfriend this year and they really liked Taino beach.  If you have a handicapped person, it is more difficult to get around than some other places.  The younger crowd preferred this resort to other places we stay.  
There is a boat that will take you to Port Lucaya (at a reasonable cost).
The drinks are more expensive here than at some other resorts.  The food is very good.  There is entertainment several times a week.  The beach is very nice.


----------



## am1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Does anyoe know what the Ocean at Taino Beach is like?


----------



## siesta (Nov 16, 2010)

am1 said:


> Does anyoe know what the Ocean at Taino Beach is like?


Older, but remodeled relatively recently.  Have these "pools" on the balcony that are basically decoration.  building has some units with ocean view.


----------



## jtridle (Nov 16, 2010)

am1 said:


> Does anyoe know what the Ocean at Taino Beach is like?



We stayed at Ocean in April and we've stayed at the Marlin.  Marlin is much newer and nicer (and a one bedroom at Marlin will sleep 6 even though RCI says it sleeps 4 because there are two pull out couches).  The Ocean and Coral buildings remind me of staying in Bedrock (the Flintstones).  The couches and beds sit on platforms that were built to look like coral.  Kitchen cupboards are made to look that way too.  Our kitchen had a very small refrigerator and, while some units have convection ovens, ours only had a microwave.  These units are funky.  but we love the resort so much that even that was okay.  We had a penthouse unit at Ocean in April with a separate bedroom/bath upstairs (a metal narrow stairway leading up) and the bed/small kitchen area/bath, including a jacuzzi was downstairs.  the penthouse units do not have your own personal soaking pool on the balcony that the other ocean facing Coral and Ocean units have but it's sort of a farce anyway.  they either have no water in them or if they do the water has vegetation debris in it and when they are turned on, one tub flows into the others on the floors below you so water recycles and doesn't seem very sanitary to me.    Resort has a beautiful beach and a great, huge pool with waterslide.  

If you go to Taino Beach and want to face the ocean, don't take a studio at the Marlin or an efficiency at Ocean or Coral.  RCI had different terminology for the units at Ocean/Coral than the resort does and I can't remember if I am using RCI or the resort's terminology when I'm speaking of Ocean/Coral above so be careful.  I think RCI calls the efficiencies a hotel unit but not sure.  If you get a one bedroom through RCI at the Ocean/Coral, that is a combination of both the studios and efficiencies.   We've actually stayed at Ocean twice last year and even if you get a unit facing the ocean, you don't always have a great ocean view, sometimes just a slim view if you get the wrong unit.


----------

